# El Mini M



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Wasn't happy with the main stone in the previous scape. I wanted a very large piece, one that made a bold statement. I believe I finally found one that states just that. Although I'm not 100% happy with the sand layout. Wish there was more curvature to it. In other words, I would have liked the sand to start a bit in the front then wrap around. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

Very cool! I'm excited to see how it progresses.

Edit: Oh, and I think you made the right choice switching out the rock. It is very bold.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

geisterwald said:


> Very cool! I'm excited to see how it progresses.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and I think you made the right choice switching out the rock. It is very bold.




I appreciate it! I went back to the store in hopes of finding a larger dragon stone, but they didn't have anything. So I switched to seriyu stone instead. Dragon stone is very soft so in the case of algae, any scrubbing would cause a lot of dust in the tank. Glad I went with another type of stone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I like the rock work, very natural looking.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Couesfanatic said:


> I like the rock work, very natural looking.




Thank you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Very nice. Cannot wait to see how it turns out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> Very nice. Cannot wait to see how it turns out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Some sort of stem in the back hidden, and I'm debating whether to go dwarf hair grass or ug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Love the layout, very natural looking as if it's a beach with a large stone mass sticking out. I love dwarf hairgrass Belem but for a better solution to proportion I think UG would look great, it's just the smaller blades will not cover your rock as much.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Love the layout, very natural looking as if it's a beach with a large stone mass sticking out. I love dwarf hairgrass Belem but for a better solution to proportion I think UG would look great, it's just the smaller blades will not cover your rock as much.




I was thinking ug as well. The only thing about it is that I hear it does better dsm. Which I don't have the patience for. I think I will try growing it with high amounts of c02 being injected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

This is what the previous scape looked like after being filled. As you can see the main rock wasn't as bold. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks really good, Could you bring the sand and soil boundary further to the left so the sand wraps around infront of the main rock?


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Chlorophile said:


> Looks really good, Could you bring the sand and soil boundary further to the left so the sand wraps around infront of the main rock?




That's exactly what I had in mind. I will be performing water changes for the first 2 weeks to cycle the Amazonia. I hear that it can burn some carpeting plants and ug is sensitive so I will try and take out some dirt during one of the water changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Tnalp said:


> I was thinking ug as well. The only thing about it is that I hear it does better dsm. Which I don't have the patience for. I think I will try growing it with high amounts of c02 being injected.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You could always DS for a little amount of time and it will help. And when you feel impatient all you have to do is fill. [emoji106]


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> You could always DS for a little amount of time and it will help. And when you feel impatient all you have to do is fill. [emoji106]




Ordered ug from AFA. Will be dsm until it roots nicely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Glad to know you followed through with the UG. That's what I told myself about DSM also......it didn't work out.....my patience ended 3 hours into it, LOL


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Glad to know you followed through with the UG. That's what I told myself about DSM also......it didn't work out.....my patience ended 3 hours into it, LOL




I'm having second thoughts on the sand. I think a lush Capet of ug would be better haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

I've always been a fan of keeping tanks as clean as possible, but I was curious to see how diffusers worked out. Ordered an Do Aqua music glass diffuser for the mini m.. its so small! My package holding two cups of ug has been delayed by usps for some reason? I hope it makes it here well. Here's a shot of the diffuser and my current room setup 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Love n it


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Although the package from AFA was delayed a day, the UG arrived in great condition. This small patch in such a little tank took 1 3/4 cups of tissue cultured UG! I did plant as dense as possible so that it will carpet faster. As you can tell, I caved into dry starting this tank. There's still a bit of water because I wasn't able to fully siphon out all of it. Figure it will help keep everything moist. The plan is to run the light for 10hrs a day, mist once a day and fill myself up with patience. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

First two are easy, but next is the impossible to fill up. It's like a cup with a whole in it, you can put tons of matter in it but it will drain until all is lost- my daily inspirational words are said for today.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> First two are easy, but next is the impossible to fill up. It's like a cup with a whole in it, you can put tons of matter in it but it will drain until all is lost- my daily inspirational words are said for today.




I'm going to try really hard not too! Really want to have success with ug. Thanks for the words haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Just noticed how hole was spelled,LOL 
It was just the dang auto correct..wink, wink


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Tnalp said:


> SKYE.__.HIGH said:
> 
> 
> > First two are easy, but next is the impossible to fill up. It's like a cup with a whole in it, you can put tons of matter in it but it will drain until all is lost- my daily inspirational words are said for today.
> ...





SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Just noticed how hole was spelled,LOL
> It was just the dang auto correct..wink, wink


Fill when it's about 80 Percent filled in, you will have some die off and melt and if it's super thick there will be a lot since less co2 can get to the dense carpet, and it won't be used to aquatic growth making it worse plus algae fear


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

If you want more carpet you could always bring soil to the back of the sand bar and leave just the front quarter sandy


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Looking good, I would try to no leave so much pooling water (looks like 1 inch or so) this can bring on algae, tricky to prevent the water tho when the soil is elevated.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Looking good, I would try to no leave so much pooling water (looks like 1 inch or so) this can bring on algae, tricky to prevent the water tho when the soil is elevated.


There doesn't have to be any sitting water at all, only the soil should be moist.
When you mist the tank you'll notice a film forms over the aquasoil and clings to the glass, that's all you need.
Anything more than that and you will have no oxygen in the root zone, your plants roots might rot and float away when you flood.

Another benefit to keeping air gaps between the soil is that the oxygen will super promote bacteria on the soil and your tank will be cycling so to speak during this phase.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Chlorophile said:


> There doesn't have to be any sitting water at all, only the soil should be moist.
> When you mist the tank you'll notice a film forms over the aquasoil and clings to the glass, that's all you need.
> Anything more than that and you will have no oxygen in the root zone, your plants roots might rot and float away when you flood.
> 
> Another benefit to keeping air gaps between the soil is that the oxygen will super promote bacteria on the soil and your tank will be cycling so to speak during this phase.




Only reason there's water was because the siphon wasn't able to take all of it out. Knowing this now I will remove it all completely! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

This is the part where the monkey holds Simba in his arms for all the other animals to see. ;D Interesting scape. I agree with the other poster who said to put some soil on the back side of where the sand it's still very nice.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Chizpa305 said:


> This is the part where the monkey holds Simba in his arms for all the other animals to see. ;D Interesting scape. I agree with the other poster who said to put some soil on the back side of where the sand it's still very nice.




Soil behind the big rock? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

Tnalp said:


> Ordered ug from AFA. Will be dsm until it roots nicely!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I like the scaping, great job!

I just set up my 60P with AFA UG this past weekend and I was able to flood the tank immediately after planting. I did have about 5 small patches float up and the tank had dozens of small blades floating around for a couple days which is pretty frustrating. DSM is the way to go if you're patient. 

BTW is your light an Aquasky G? I'm debating on if I should go with Aquasky G or Moon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

MadMensch said:


> I like the scaping, great job!
> 
> I just set up my 60P with AFA UG this past weekend and I was able to flood the tank immediately after planting. I did have about 5 small patches float up and the tank had dozens of small blades floating around for a couple days which is pretty frustrating. DSM is the way to go if you're patient.
> 
> ...




I bought the tank and light second hand, if I remember correctly it's the 361 aquasky. Thank you for the compliment, best of luck with your tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Was originally going to go with an aquatek mini regulator and a paint ball tank setup, but after further thought I love decided to add a second needle valve to my current regulator. Ordered all the pieces last night. The only thing that I'm bumbed out on is that the T fitting is not stainless steel. I'll eventually swap it out. Other than that, going with the same Parker needle valve. I've been running my 45p off a 5lb cylinder for the past four months and I'm still at over 1kpsi. So, I don't see the need for a whole other c02 setup for this tank. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Love the scape you improved a lot since your other scape!

The angle of the main stone is perfect.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> Love the scape you improved a lot since your other scape!
> 
> The angle of the main stone is perfect.




Thanks! Your new scape is great as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

The light on your other tank, is that a Twinstar? I was thinking of ordering an Aquasky for my 30C however my local shop has a 12" Twinstar LED in stock and wanted to see what your thoughts are on the Twinstar in comparison to your Aquasky 361.

Thanks in advance and looking forward to seeing your plants fill in!


----------



## KeeperOfASilentWorld (Mar 18, 2017)

MadMensch said:


> The light on your other tank, is that a Twinstar? I was thinking of ordering an Aquasky for my 30C however my local shop has a 12" Twinstar LED in stock and wanted to see what your thoughts are on the Twinstar in comparison to your Aquasky 361.
> 
> Thanks in advance and looking forward to seeing your plants fill in!


Same here  What would you say about the brightness difference between the two? Visually.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

MadMensch said:


> The light on your other tank, is that a Twinstar? I was thinking of ordering an Aquasky for my 30C however my local shop has a 12" Twinstar LED in stock and wanted to see what your thoughts are on the Twinstar in comparison to your Aquasky 361.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance and looking forward to seeing your plants fill in!




I can tell you that the twin star light is very, very bright. When all the lights in my room are off and the twin star is on, it lights up my whole room. That's only the 450 too. Color wise, it is more "colorful", compared to the aquasky. The Ada light is more cool/ white colored. It is 25% less bright. I'm curious to see how the aquasky grows red plants being that is is a straight white color type of light. I should mention that the twin star does have red, blue and green leds which give the light that colorful tone. Tbh, I'm almost leaning towards switching to an aquasky on my 45cm because of the cool relaxing color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

Tnalp said:


> I can tell you that the twin star light is very, very bright. When all the lights in my room are off and the twin star is on, it lights up my whole room. That's only the 450 too. Color wise, it is more "colorful", compared to the aquasky. The Ada light is more cool/ white colored. It is 25% less bright. I'm curious to see how the aquasky grows red plants being that is is a straight white color type of light. I should mention that the twin star does have red, blue and green leds which give the light that colorful tone. Tbh, I'm almost leaning towards switching to an aquasky on my 45cm because of the cool relaxing color.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks for the feedback. The new Aquasky series (Aquasky G) has actually switched over to RGB now similar to the Twinstar. If you aren't a fan of the RGB color you may want to look into the Aquasky Moon line which is 50% brighter than the regular Aquasky and doesn't use RGB, its just straight white LED. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

MadMensch said:


> Thanks for the feedback. The new Aquasky series has actually switched over to RGB now similar to the Twinstar. If you aren't a fan of the RGB color you may want to look into the Aquasky Moon line which is 50% brighter than the regular Aquasky and doesn't use RGB, its just straight white LED.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Dam 50%! This little 36cm is already rather bright haha! Good to know. Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Big shout out to the man Alan Le for walking me through adding a second needle valve. It was a breeze.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

Hey man, hows the UG coming along? I'm realizing now that I made a bad decision flooding my tank with the UG in it. I've had about 75% of it float to the surface since I originally put it in. The rest of the 25% are doing great though LOL


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

MadMensch said:


> Hey man, hows the UG coming along? I'm realizing now that I made a bad decision flooding my tank with the UG in it. I've had about 75% of it float to the surface since I originally put it in. The rest of the 25% are doing great though LOL




It's going great. Small various sproutings through out the planted section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Well, two days ago I noticed that the sand started show blue green algae. My assumption is that the nutrients from the soil leached down into the sand. Nutrients, light and moisture fall fed this mishap. I quickly filled the tank with RODI, added GH booster, nutrients and hooked up the c02 system. Fourth eight hours into the flood, no signs of melt back. In fact I've seen more growth. Running a line green drop checker with 4DKH solution. Hopefully all keeps carrying on well. Behind the main stone there is a patch of non planted dirt which will welcome in some sort of stem plant. Suggestions welcome for that! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

I have always like a fade of reds, go for like rotala green then fade it into some walichi then into sunrise and then into mini butterfly. I know it is gonna be more than you wanted to spend but it sure would look good. That's what I'm going to do with my 120-P once it's planted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Everything has been going well in this tank, especially the UG. A little bit of green hair algae has sprouted that that's been attributed to trying to dial in the co2. Bought a PH pen, trying to get that 1point drop. Added some more flora. This was added behind the rock: Eleocharis Acicularis, Myriophyllum sp. mini guyana. Again Tc was used. Fauna: one Otocinclus Catfish, Two Amano shrimp, one Nerite snail.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Tnalp said:


> Bdgdjdndndmd


You don't say


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Tnalp said:


> Bdgdjdndndmd




I have heard of a butt dial, but not a butt type.


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> I have heard of a butt dial, but not a butt type.




As long as it doesn't progress to butt selfies I'm good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

MadMensch said:


> As long as it doesn't progress to butt selfies I'm good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




LOL, 

Butt selfies AKA: Snapchat


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

MadMensch said:


> As long as it doesn't progress to butt selfies I'm good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I updated this thread with the 3N update so I edited the post while I fixed it! Haha

Update is fixed above


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

I've given up on keeping dirt out of the sand. Amonos 1 Me 0. Tank looking every crispy after a water change and scrub yesterday. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Looking [emoji108]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

UG has exploded lately. Last night I did a wc, scrubbed the glass and added a fresh layer of la plata sand. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

Man I'm jealous of your UG carpet, looks great! How long did you have to keep it dry before flooding? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

MadMensch said:


> Man I'm jealous of your UG carpet, looks great! How long did you have to keep it dry before flooding?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3 Weeks. I would have waited longer but the sand started to grow algae on it. My guess is that the nutrients from the soil leached down. That with moisture and the light being on for 12hrs, allowed for algae to grow. So i flooded and cranked up the co2. That pretty much took care of the problem. Oh, that and some amanos did the trick.


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

Just saw that you added a new layer of la plata. I'm thinking of doing the same in my 30C. How did you add the new layer of sand without kicking up too much dust. Did you rinse out the la plata before hand?


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

MadMensch said:


> Just saw that you added a new layer of la plata. I'm thinking of doing the same in my 30C. How did you add the new layer of sand without kicking up too much dust. Did you rinse out the la plata before hand?


Since i added a small portion due to this being a small tank. All i did was pour it into a bowl and run it under the sink until the water was clear. I should mention that i did this during a war change day, so that the distance from water to base wasn't as high. This reduced the spread of the sand when it hit the floor and didn't kick out everywhere.


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

The UG has turned out very pretty. My story with UG is that I got it by accident when I bought some other plants. hadn't even noticed it until weeks later when there were a few leaves spreading around. Then It spread like a weed... well it was actually a weed because I didn't intend on planting it. Then I fell in love with it. the leaves give a great sense of water flow to any aquarium because they grow sideways, usually in the same direction.

Are those stem plants behind the rocks? If so, which ones?


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Chizpa305 said:


> The UG has turned out very pretty. My story with UG is that I got it by accident when I bought some other plants. hadn't even noticed it until weeks later when there were a few leaves spreading around. Then It spread like a weed... well it was actually a weed because I didn't intend on planting it. Then I fell in love with it. the leaves give a great sense of water flow to any aquarium because they grow sideways, usually in the same direction.
> 
> Are those stem plants behind the rocks? If so, which ones?


i added myriophyllum is mini guyana to the back


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Switched the tank over to a Twinstar 360e. Love these lights. Also bought a new fan for the tank. Moved the older fan over to the uns 3N. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Well... UG really lives up to its hype. Might just start a hc carpet or dhg belem










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Nooooo, the UG looks perfecto, don't give up now. Lol, do what ever you want, I would just wait a while till the roots really take off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Nooooo, the UG looks perfecto, don't give up now. Lol, do what ever you want, I would just wait a while till the roots really take off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Might just replant it in smaller portions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

Tnalp said:


> Well... UG really lives up to its hype. Might just start a hc carpet or dhg belem
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gave up on my UG carpet and have replaced it with dwarf hair grass (sp. belem) and the belem has been a dream come true. Rooted in 5 days and has already started carpeting within a week. 

Funny thing, I was listening to the Aquascapers podcast and Oliver Knott said that UG was the plant he hated most. He said that UG are like women, no matter what you do it's never happy 

:laugh2:


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

MadMensch said:


> I gave up on my UG carpet and have replaced it with dwarf hair grass (sp. belem) and the belem has been a dream come true. Rooted in 5 days and has already started carpeting within a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing, I was listening to the Aquascapers podcast and Oliver Knott said that UG was the plant he hated most. He said that UG are like women, no matter what you do it's never happy :laugh2:




Hahahahahahah! That is funny! I really have enjoyed keeping ug. It's been a challenge, but it's gorgeous! I just pulled the surrounding patched and replanted it. Hopefully it roots. Better. Would you mind posting a picture of your belem ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

I love the carpet. I would not change it but that's just me. Looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> I love the carpet. I would not change it but that's just me. Looks great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




As do I. I was so close to throwing in the towel this morning after seeing it float up. I've been struggling with it for the past few days. I guess last night was its time to be airborne haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Here's an updated picture of operation," save ug". 
Pulled the clumps that became airborne and replanted only about two thick portions. I'm hoping that the ug will spread out. "Carpet". 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

Tnalp said:


> Would you mind posting a picture of your belem ?


*I did a really crappy/lazy job planting the Belem which you can see in the first pic below*










*This is the Belem 2 weeks later. I plan to get more Belem this week and completely remove all the UG I still have remaining. I like the look of UG better to be honest, but for some reason could not get it to root.*


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

Great tank. I love what you did with the UG. Let us know how the green hair algae situation goes, and how you remedy it.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

albirdy said:


> Great tank. I love what you did with the UG. Let us know how the green hair algae situation goes, and how you remedy it.




Green hair algae is all about balance. Light, co2, nutrients. I'm just trying to find that balance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

And lots and lot of water changes


----------

